# favourite pike lure



## manitoba hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

im just curious to know your what exactly your favourite pike lure is for under the ice?

:beer:


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

Large live eye jig ,gold colored with a red eye. With a large fat head minnow.


----------

